# Ludisia...



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, I see that my Ludisia discolor is having its leaves fallen after becoming redish, like their underpart colour! What could this mean? The plant is about 20-25 cm tall and the ''dying leaves'' lie on the top of the plant! There are 4 new well develored growths from the bottom of the plant (they emerge from the mix) and two new little ones from the main shoot... Any suggestions of what could the plant need? Any help is appreciated!!! Thank you very much in advance...

Best regards, Thanasis


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2007)

The older leaves on my discolor do that. If it's the newer leaves, maybe the light is too strong. They don't want bright light, from my experience.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all,

SlipperFan: it' s the older leaves that do this so I guess it's nothing to worry about...!!! Thank you a lot!!!!


----------

